# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Nelson A. Rockefeller ise Başkan Eisenhowera yazdığı mektupta şunları söylemiştir.

## anau

*Nelson A. Rockefeller'in Eisenhowera Yazdığı Mektup ve Türkiye
Perşembe, Ağustos 04, 2011 by bbonh
Yorum yapmadan mektupta söylenenleri burada paylaşıcam.Yorum size ait... 

Nelson A. Rockefeller ise Başkan Eisenhowera yazdığı mektupta şunları söylemiştir.

Biz askeri paktlarımızı kurmayı ve sağlamlaştırmayı hedef alan tedbirlere devam etmeliyiz. Büyük ölçüde politik ve askeri nüfuzu garantileyecek genişlikte bir ekonomik yayılma planını Asya, Afrika ve diğer azgelişmiş bölgelerde uygulamak zorundayız. Bu ülkelere yapılacak yardımlar ve açılacak krediler öncelikle askeri nitelikte olmalıdır. Oltaya yakalanmış balığın yeme ihtiyacı yoktur. Bu noktada Dışişleri Bakanlığı ile aynı fikirdeyim, genişletilmiş iktisadi yardım, örneğin Türkiyeye, bazı hallerde düşünülenin tersine sonuçlar verebilir. Yani bağımsızlık eğilimini arttırıp, mevcut askeri paktları zayıflatabilir. Bu tip ülkelere Türkiye gibi- doğrudan doğruya iktisadi yardım yapılabilir, ama bu bize uygun hükümetleri iktidarda tutacak ve bize düşman muhalifleri zararsız bırakacak biçim ve miktarda olmalıdır.



Metkubun tam metni:


"sevgili başkanım,

az gelişmiş ülkeler için daha akıllı ve cesur bir yardım programı hakkında yapmış olduğum teklifler dolayısıyla camp david'de cereyan eden uzun ve yorucu tartışmalara tekrar dönmeyi gereksiz bulurum. bununla beraber, gereksiz siyasi olaylar, tartışmalarımızın verimsiz olmadığını göstermiştir. bu bakımdan herhangi bir orjinallik iddiası taşımayan ve fakat dış politikamızın önemli sorunlarından birini teşkil eden mesele hakkında, yararlı olacağına inandığım görüşlerimi bildirmenin zamanı gelmiştir.

dış politikamızın genel çizgisi hakkında, hükümetle temelde hiçbir fikir ayrılığım yoktur ve hiçbir zaman da olmadı. en azından herhangi bir insan kadar askeri paktların önemini ben de kabul ediyorum. fakat bunların, şimdiye kadar dışişleri bakanlığı'nın yapageldiğinden daha başka bir biçimde ele alınması gerektiği kanısımdayım. tam da şu sırada ruslar'ın izlediği aktif dış politika sonucu, askeri paktların, gittikçe halkların gözünden düşmekte olduğu gerçeğini de görmek zorundayız. seato paktı bunun en belirgin örneğidir. en önemli asya ülkeleri bu pakta girmeyi reddettiler. 

en son askeri projelerimizin kaderi, evvelkilerden daha da kötü olsu. örneğin bağdat paktı. oysa bu paktı, dujlas, amerikan diplomasisinin önemli bir başarısı, ingilizler de kendi başarıları olarak ilan ettiler. bağdat paktı'nın, kağıt ve harita üzerinde iyi bir görünüş arzettiği doğrudur. zira bu pakt, ortadoğu'nun dört ülkesini, bizim çıkarlarımıza uygun düşen tek bir pakt içinde toplamaktadır. bu ülkeler, komünist dünyanın güney sınır çizgisi üzerinde bulunmaktadırlar. ayrıca, kıymetli stratejik hammadde rezervlerine ve kalabalık insan gücüne sahiptirler. bağdat paktı üyesi olan türkiye, aynı zamanda nato yoluyla bizim savunma sistemimize bağlanmıştır. pakistan ise, aynı zamanda seato üyesidir. ortadoğu'daki birçok arap ülkesi, bağdat paktı'nın kendi ulusal çıkarlarına karşı olduğunu ileri sürerek bu pakta girmemişlerdir. gerçekten de yaattığımız bu askeri paktlar, ne güneydoğu asya'da, ne de ortadoğu'da arzuladığımız hedeflere ulaşmamıştır. çünkü, bu paktlar başarıya ulaşmaları için hayati önem taşıyan bazı ülkeleri içlerine almaya muvaffak olamamışlardır. bütün bunlarla, bu askeri organizasyonların bizim için bir değeri olmadığını, kurulmamaları gerektiğini söylemek istemiyorum. ben bu paktları değil, onların kurulmasında kullanılan yol ve metodları eleştiriyorum. şu meşhur standart oil tröstü için iyi olan abd için de iyidir tekerlemesini burada tekrarlamak istemiyorum. fakat yine de gerek bağdat paktı'nın, gerekse seato ülkelerinin çok değerli kaynaklarından bizim yeterince yararlanamadığımız gerçeğini gözden uzak tutmam. ayrıca, bu paktlar, bizim için hayati önem taşıyan köprübaşlarının güvenliğini dahi garanti altına alamamışlardır.

ikinci dünya savaşı'ndan sonraki asya politikamızın başarısızlığı; rus yöneticilerinin, hindistan, burma ve afganistan'a yaptıkları ziyaretlerin ve sovyetler'in bu bölgede büyük yatırımları kapsayan ekonomik işbirliğine gösterdikleri büyük arzu ve teşebbüslerin ışığı altında incelenecek olursa, çok daha açıklık kazanır. bu güne dek maalesef etkili bir şekilde karşı koymayı başaramadığımız bu rus adımları, bütün asya ülkelerinin geleceği bakımından geniş ölçüde ekonomik ve politik sonuçlar doğurabilir. bu yüzden biz mevcut askeri pakt ve anlaşmaları sağlamlaştırmak yanında, yenilerini de kurmak istersek -bu cins paktların çeşitli ülkelerle olan ilişkilerimizde zorunlu ve uygun biçim olduğunu kabul etmek şartıyla- karşımıza çıkan yeni duruma uygun davranış göstermekle işe başlamalıyız. 

bizim politikamız hem global, yani dünyanın bütün kara parçalarını kapsayan, hem de total olmalıdır. yani politik, askeri, ekonomik, psikolojik tedbirleri ve özel metodları bir bütün içinde bir araya getirmelidir. başka bir deyişle, yapılacak şey, atlarımızın hepsini bir tek arabaya koşmaktır. 

görüşümü daha iyi ortaya koyabilmek için -yüzeysel de olsa dış politikamıza ait birkaç ilkenin, avrupa ve asya'da nasıl uygulandığını tahlil etmeye çalışacağım.
bilindiği gibi, avrupa'da ekonomik yardımla işe başladık. marshall planı olmasaydı, nato'nun kurlması mümkün olamazdı. marshall planıyla gerçekleştirilen şey, baskının her çeşidinin kullanıldığı, koordine bir dış politika sağlamak oldu. bu politika ise, umduğumuz ve planladığımız gibi sağlam bir askeri paktın kurulmasına götürdü. 

asya'daki çabalarımız daha az başarılı sonuçlar verdi. kanaatimce, bunun esas nedeni, tek şeyle açıklanabilir. kurulmasını arzu ettiğimiz ittifaklar için gerekli ekonomik hazırlıkların önemini küçümsediğimiz bir dönemde, şiddet ve baskı anlayışı fazlasıyla göze batacak şekilde ortaya kondu. ittifakların askeri yönü çok sivriltildi. 

hayati önem taşıyan ekonomik görüşün, dışişleri bakanlığı'nca küçümsenmesi, seato ve bağdat paktı'nın kum üstüne inşaa edilmesine yol açtı. bence bu kum, çimento ile pekiştirilmelidir. bayrağın ticareti takibetmesi bir amerikan geleneğidir.

bu akıllı geleneğe rağmen, biz bütün enerjimizi seato'nun askeri yönüne harcadık. abd'nin çan-kay-şek ile birlikte komünist çin'e karşı açacağı bir savaşa, seato üyelerinin katılacağını tasavvur etmek, hemen hemen imkansızdır. bunula birlikte, dışişleri bakanlığımız böyle bir tasavvurun hesabı içindeydi. 

kaçınılmazlığını sizin de şimdi bizzat kabul ettiğiniz ekonomik tedbirlerin, düşüncesizce atılan askeri adımlar yüzünden neticesiz kaldığı bir gerçektir. bu gerçeğin, hükümet adamlarımız tarafından gittikçe görülmesi beni memnun etmektedir. eğer askeri paktların ve kuruluşların yolları, önceden ekonomik tedbirlerle döşenmemişse atılacak askeri adımlara itiraz edilmemesi gerekir. 

sayın başkanım, biliyoruz ki; dünyanın geniş bölgelerini kapsayan az gelişmiş ülkelerde, sermaye, techizat, idari personel ve teknik uzman eksikliği en önemli meseledir. bütün planlamalarımızda, bu gerçeği daima hesaba katmak zorundayız. askeri pakt ve tedbirlerin gerekliliğine inanıyorsak, bunların faturasını da ödemeye hazır olmak gerekir.

düşüncelerimin pratikteki en somut örneği, hatırlayacağınız gibi, bizzat meşgul olduğum iran tecrübesidi. ekonomik yardımı harekete geçirerek iran petrolüne el koymayı başardık ve bu ülkenin ekonomisine yerleştik. iran'da ekonomik pozisyonumuzun kuvvetlenmesi, bu ilkenin dış politikasının kontrolümüz altına girmesi ve özellikle bağdat paktı'na üye olmasını sağladı. halihazırda, iran şahı, elçimize danışmadan hükümetinde herhangi bir değişiklik yapmaya bile cesaret edememektedir.

kısaca söylemek gerekirse: burada ileri sürülen düşünceler beni ve arkadaşlarımı, politik programımızın aşağıdaki temel ilkelere oturtulması zorunluluğuna götürdü: 

1- biz, askeri paktlarımızı kurmaya ve sağlamlaştırmayı hedef alan tedbirlere devam etmekteyiz. çünkü, bu paktlar, herhangi bir komünist saldırısını ve ulusal hareketleri önlemekte faydalı olacaktır. bundan başka asya'da ve ortadoğu'daki pozisyonlarımızı her yönden sağlamlaştıracaktır.
şu önemli geçeği gözden uzak tutamayız: magnezyum, krom, kalay, çinko ve tabii kauçuğumuzun tamamı, bakır ve petrolümüzün önemli bir kısmı, kurşun ve alüminyumun üçte biri, denizaşırı ülkelerden gelmektedir. en önemlisi, abd tarafından kurulmuş askeri paktlardan, herhangi birinin etki alanında bulunan asya ve afrika'nın az gelişmiş bölgelerinden gelmektedir. süper stratejik maddelerin, bu arada uranyumun durumu da yukarıdakiler gibidir.

2- bu askeri paktları sağlamlaştırmak ve genişletmek için marshall planı'nın avrupa'da bize sağladığı kadar, ya da ondan daha büyük ölçüde, politik ve askeri nüfuz garantileyecek genişlikte bir ekonomik yayılma planını asya, afrika ve diğer azgelişmiş bölgelerde uygulamak zorundayız. bunun için, az gelişmiş ülkelere yaptığımız ekonomik yardımların büyük kısmı, askeri paktlarımıza hizmet etmek üzere kurulmuş olan kanallardan akmalıdır. bu ise bizi, askeri paktların biçimlerinde belirli değişiklikler düşünülmelidir. başka bir deyişle, askeri paktların ekonomik yanını mümkün olduğu kadar belirgin hale getirmeliyiz. bizim askeri paktlarımıza çekmek istediğimiz ülkelere geniş ölçüde ve akıllıca ekonomik yardımlar yapmalıyız. fakat bunu şimdiye kadar yaptığımızdan daha dikkatli ve elastiki bir biçimde yapmak gerekmektedir. 

çok özel durumlarda herhangi bir şart ile koşmamalıyız. ikinci dönemde, hem politik hem de askeri şart ve taleplerimizi kabul ettirme yolu açılmış olacaktır.

3- bu ilkelerden hareketle, amerikan iktisadi yardımının yapılacağı ilkeleri üç grupla toplamayı teklif ediyorum. ekonomik işbirliğinin çeşitli biçim ve metodları, bu her üç grupta da kullanılmalıdır.

birinci gruba bizimle dost olan ve bize uzun süreli, sağlam askeri paktlarla bağlanmış olan antikomünist hükümetlerin iktidarda olduğu ülkeler girer. bu ülkelerde yapılacak yardımlar ve açılacak krediler öncelikle askeri nitelikte olmalıdır. oltaya yakalanmış balığın yeme ihtiyacı yoktur. bu noktada dışişleri bakanlığı ile aynı fikirdeyim, genişletilmiş iktisadi yardım, örneğintürkiye'ye, bazı hallerde düşünülenin tersi sonuçlar verebilir. yani, bağımsızlık eğilimini artırıp, mevcut askeri paktları zayıflatabilir. bu tip ülkelere -türkiye gibi- doğrudan doğruya iktisadi yardım da yapılabilir, ama bu ancak bize uygun ve bağlı hükümetleri iktidarda tutacak ve bize düşman muhalifleri zararsız bırakacak biçim ve miktarda olmalıdır.

bunlarla bağlantılı olarak özel sermaye yatırımlarını da ayarlamak gereklidir. hükümet, özel sermaye yatırımlarını cesaretlendirmeli ve onlardan akıllıca yararlanmasını bilmelidir. bu yatırımlar yardımıyla birçok politik amaca ulaşılabilir. bu tip özel sermaye yatırımları, zamanla bütün gayrimeşru muhalefeti ve politikalarımıza karşı mukavemeti ortadan kaldırabilmeli veya nötralize edebilmelidir. ayrıca bizi desteklemekte kararsız ve sallantılı olan bütün şahsi teşebbüs ve menfaat çevrelerini etkilemelidir. aynı zamanda abd ile işbirliğine hazır yerli işadamlarına yardım artırılmalı ve böylece bu işadamlarının, ilgili ülkenin ekonomisinde kilit noktalarını ele geçirmeleri, buna dayanak politik etkilerinin artması sağlanmalıdır.

ikinci grup, tarafsız bir politika güden veya o eğilimi gösteren ülkeleri kapsamaktadır. bu durumda, devlet yardımları ve kredilerin ağırlığı bu ülkeleri kapsamaktadır. bu durumda, devlet yardımları ve kredilerin ağırlığı bu ilkelerde bizim için gerekli ekonomik koşulların yaratılmasına kaydırılmalıdır. bu koşullar, zamanla bizim için çalışmalı ve bu ülkelerin, bize bağlı askeri pakt ve birliklere kendiliklerinden girmeleri sağlanmalıdır. bu politikanın temel hedefi, bu ülkelerde ekonomik ilişkilerimizin arttırılması sonucunda yerli ekonominin kilit noktalarını ele geçirmektir.

bu ülkelerdeki, özel yabancı sermaye yatırımlarını teşvik etmeyen hükümetlere karşı olan grup ve kişiler desteklenmelidir. böylece bu ülkelerdeki yeni politikamızın temelini sağlam bir şekilde atabiliriz. bu gruba giren ülkelerin en önemlisi hindistan'dır.

üçüncü grup, daha sömürge halinde olan ülkeleri kapsamaktadır. bu ülkelere yapılan özel sermaye yatırımlarının artırılması için gerekli işlemler süratle tamamlanmalı, özel bir program dahilinde bu ülkelere daha fazla iktisadi yardım verilmelidir. ayrıca bu ülkelerdeki sömürge idaresine karşı savaşan yerli işadamları desteklenmelidir. bu gruptaki ülkeler için uygulayacağımız politikanın birinci aşamasında iktisadi yardım, yerli ortaklarla karma tesisler kurmak şeklinde olabilir. 

bu tip ülkeleri desteklememiz halinde, onları yumuşatıcı etkimizin tümünü kaybedebileceğimizi bilmeliyiz. eğer bunlar yapılmazsa bu ülkelerde bağımsızlık isteğinden öyle kuvvetli bir milliyetçilik doğabilir ki, bu sömürge ülke yalnız eski sömürücü ülkenin kontrolünden çıkmakla kalmaz, bizim de kontrolümüzden çıkabilir.
bu grubun en önemli ülkesi belçika kongosu'dur.

her üç ülke grubuna da yapılacak geniş iktisadi yardımlarda abd'nin karşılık beklemeden yardım ettiği ve işbirliği yapmak isteğinde samimi olduğu intibaı yaratılmalıdır. elimizdeki bütün propaganda olanaklarıyla durmaksızın, az gelişmiş ülkelere yapılan amerikan yardımının karşılıksız olduğunu, ard niyet taşımadığını bütün kafalara sokmalı, bu konuda hiçbir masraftan çekinmemeliyiz. bu ülkelere yatırım yapan kapitalistlerimiz, teknik eksperlerimiz ve diğer uzmanlarımız az gelişmiş ülkelerin milli ekonomilerinin bütün dallarına girmeli, onları bizim çıkarlarımıza göre geliştirmelidir.
bu ülkelerdeki politik bakımdan güvenilir yerli işadamlarının ulusal çabaları da teşvik edilmelidir.

bütün bu tavsiyelerin hepsi uygulandığı takdirde; abd'nin uluslar arası prestijinin bütünüyle artacağına, ayrıca gelecekte karşılaşacağımız her türlü askeri görevlerin yerine getirilmesinin kolaylaşacağına şüphe yoktur. çünkü böylece mevcut askeri paktlar sağlamlaştırılmış ve yeni bir ruhla doldurulmuş olacaktır.

aramızdaki yakın dostluk ve sempatiden emin olmasaydım ve bu fikirlerin, genel politikamızı sağlam ve doğru bir temele oturtacağı ümidini taşımasaydım, size bu tafsilatlı mektubu yazmazdım.

dış politikamızın ağırlık noktasının, bir başka düzeye aktarılmasıyla ilgili düşüncelerimin hepsini, kabul etmek lazım ki, bu mektup çerçevesinde anlatma imkanı bulamadım. yeni politikanın yürütülmesinden sorumlu olan sizin ve çalışma arkadaşlarınızın, asya!da ve özellikle ortadoğu'daki pozisyonlarımızı kuvvetlendirici tedbirlerin alınması zorunluluğuna inanmış olmanız ve üzerinde durduğum ana meselelerin, öncelik tanınması gereken çeşitli yönlerini tekrar ele almaya karar vermeniz, en büyük arzumdur. geleceğin tarihçilerinin, abd'nin ikinci dünya savaşı'ndan sonraki ikinci on yıl içinde izlediği pasif dış politika yüzünden, hür dünyanın karanlığa boğulduğunu yazmalarına imkan vermemeliyiz.

derin saygılarımla.
nelson a. rockefeller

Pekiştirici video, Türkiye,ABD ve Nato (Banu AVAR)*

----------

